# KY?



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

Anybody in KY?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm very close but not quite there. I live in Cincinnati. Both my parents were from Kentucky so I kinda sound like I am


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

Cool. My parents lived in the Cinncinati area for quite awhile before they moved back to KY and had me. 

Know of any good concerts coming to your area anytime soon?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

One of my favorite bands (Forget Cassettes) is playing a very small club in Cincinnati on May 20 but I'm wayyy too scared to go. I can usually handle the larger venues but the small clubs terrify me.


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

I've never heard them. What kinda music do they play?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Forget Cassettes is an indie rock band. You can check out their myspace page at http://www.myspace.com/forgetcassettes


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I live in Florence, KY.


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi (Jul 14, 2004)

I live in Indiana, right across the Ohio River from Kentucky.


----------



## superdewd (Jun 18, 2006)

i live close to lexington. great town


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm right on the TN/KY border.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh, you meant Kentucky;-))))))) :afr :hide


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

My mommy lives in Kentucky, little po dunk town, but I love it down there. If I ever move from indiana that's where it'll be to


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm in southeastern Kentucky, unfortunately.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: KY?*



Astos said:


> I'm right on the TN/KY border.


My mother lives on the TN/KY border near Cookeville. Of course it *is *a long border.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

I used to live in Lexington. My dad still does.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I just moved back to the northern KY area. I lived here from 2 until 9, and recently moved back from Myrtle Beach.


----------

